
Siggraph2019 Geometric Algebra by Charles Gunn and Steven De Keninck ( - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX4H_ctggYo
======
adamnemecek
Steven De Keninck is the author of ganja.js
([https://github.com/enkimute/ganja.js](https://github.com/enkimute/ganja.js)).

Check out this demo [https://observablehq.com/@enkimute/animated-
orbits](https://observablehq.com/@enkimute/animated-orbits)

He's also created a community for people into Geometric Algebra, bivector.net.
Join the discord channel,
[https://discord.gg/vGY6pPk](https://discord.gg/vGY6pPk)

